# Hardware für HWBot geschrottet



## onkel-bill (1. Dezember 2009)

*Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Da ich ja (mal wieder) ne Grafikkarte geschrottet habe, würde es mich mal interessieren, in welchem Umfang Ihr schon Hardware "auf dem Gewissen"  habt.
Nun ja, es ist nicht gerade rühmlich, wenn die Hardware beim bzw für´s benchen den Geist aufgibt. Aber zu seinen Fehler sollte man auch stehen können. Deswegen mach ich mal den Anfang:

-1 Rampage Formula (Überspannung)
 -1 P5N32 SLI (mit dem Schraubenzieher abgerutscht)
 -1 HD4890 (???)
 -1 HD4870 (zuviel VGPU)
 -1 8800GS (beim Umbau auf H²O)
 -1 6800GT (??? fing an zu rauchen...)
 -1 Ati 9600pro (ging beim benchen aus, und nicht wieder an)
 -1 5900 (meine Tochter)

Steh ich allein mit soviel "Schrott" da?

Gruß
onkel-bill


----------



## anselm (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Ein Netzteil von Be Quiet 
Fing einfach an zu rauchen und schmirte dann ganz ab.
Danach hat der ganze Raum nach gegrillter Hardware gestunken


----------



## speddy411 (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Ist ja schlimm was bei dir alles so gestorben ist Onkel-Bill 

Bei mir war es bisher nur ein AMD K6-2 450 der nichtmal 3.4V vertragen hat  (Standard bei 3.3)


----------



## Gamer_95 (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Rampage Extreme (NB zu viel V)
HD4870 (Kondenswasser)
Corsair HX 750 (Es sind ein paar tropfen Wasser ins NT geflossen)


----------



## ZeroToxin (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

P6T7 WS SuperComputer als sich der Schlauch am Heatkiller löste ^^

dabei standen meine 2 5870er meine Xfi Fatality und einer meiner Dominators auch unter wasser ^^

die Grakas, die Soundkarte und der RAM hats überlebt.. das Board nich


----------



## Autokiller677 (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Noch hab ich nix geschrottet und bin auch glücklich da ich als Schüler kein Geld hätte den Kram zu ersetzen aber alles was ich bisher gebencht habe im Alltag brauche.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Öhm ein NoName netzteil, das is mir explodiert (ka wie Ö_Ö) und ansonsten immer nur so angedamaged sozusagen, dass die cpus an oc potential verloren^^


----------



## Schachi (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Nach dem einbau von ner neuen Grafik Karte und Netzteil rauchte der PC ab, gut das es ein schon älterer war


----------



## der8auer (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Ich habe noch nichts wirklich geschrottet aber habe eine GTX260 216 beim OCP Mod löten untauglich für OC gemacht  Karte macht jetzt ab 700MHz GPU zu 

edit: @ Schachi: Es geht hier darum wer Hardware für HWBot geschrottet hat. Du bist nicht mal im HWBot Team registriert also ist das hier fehlt am Platz!


----------



## onkel-bill (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

@ speedy411: ja, irgendwie ist´s schon erschreckend viel.
Vieleicht bin ich auch ein bischen zu sorglos...

@ Autokiller677: die ATi HD´s und das Rampage Formula waren damals mein aktuelles System.
Aber alles drei Teile wurden als Garantiefall anerkannt.

Die anderen Sachen waren mehr oder weniger gebraucht gekauft.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Bei mir hat sich mal eine 4850 unter LN2 verabschiedet^^

Und zudem sind zwei Rambänke auf meinen Mainboard inzwischen tot, aber es läuft noch....

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## True Monkey (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Ein paar rams .....als ich statt den Cell Shocks OZC auf dem Board hatte habe ich mal das Profil im Bios geladen auf denen die Ramvoltage der Cellshocks gespeichert war.

Ging schnell und schmerzfrei ....wusch und weg


----------



## Masterwana (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Geforce FX 5300 ... Hab im Riva Tuner den Regler für den Ram-Takt auf 700MHz stehen lassen und OK gedrückt! 
Mein MSI-Board (Signatur) will auch nicht mehr so wirklich. Gut das ich schon ein neues P5Q-Deluxe hier liegen hab


----------



## Alriin (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

ATI Radeon X600Pro (beim Spannung messen abgerutscht... brrrrzzzt)


----------



## theLamer (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

-7600gs (Zu viel V - dafür massig Punkte, als sie noch lebte)
-P5Q SE (Sekundenkleber in PCIe-Slot getropft )
-Duron 1200 (Wasserkühler hatte nur teilweise Kontakt - durchgeschmort)
-HD 4850 (hielt ein halbes Jahr mit sehr hoher Spannung (ging @ 4890 zu betreiben)
-Geforce 6800 GT AGP

Ist alles, was mir spontan so einfällt

@ Alriin                             





> ATI Radeon X600Pro (beim Widerstand messen abgerutscht... brrrrzzzt)


Den misst man doch im stromlosen Zustand?


----------



## CrashStyle (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Dan fang ich mal an:

- Rampage Extreme         ( Beim Heatpiepe runter machen )
- Biostart TPower           ( Bios vor der EOS geschossen )
- Giganbyte X48-DQ6      ( Beim testen unter Luft )


Mehr war es zu glück noch net.


----------



## Jogibär (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Als eingefleischter Luftkühler, der nur einmal an der Spannungsschraube gedreht hat bei meinem aktuellen 8400er (er funktioniert aber noch prima), hatte ich bisher Glück. Nur die 7800 GTX lässt sich nur noch etwa 10 % übertakten (waren mal über 25 %), danach steigt sie aus. Sonst ist alles heile geblieben.


----------



## Ü50 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Da habe ich ja bisher noch Glück gehabt.
Ein ASUS P5Q Pro Turbo, Wasserschaden. 
4 Rams, Bios Umstellung vergessen wie bei True.
Wird wohl mehr werden, wenn ich länger dabei bin


----------



## Boardi05 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Ein Corsair HX520, PC einfach ausgegangen und FI ist geflogen, nach genauer Analyse hat sich heraustegstellt das NT ha n sauberen Kurzen auf der Hauptplatine, und noch zwei andere noname NT's


----------



## Dr.House (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Noch nix zum Glück  ,wenn man aufpasst minimiert man das Risiko um fast 90 % , die restlichen 10 % sind Glückssache.


P.S. Quele gerade 2 x GTX 275 @ 1,38 Volt unter Stock-Kühler , aber bei 12°C im Zimmer dank offener Fenster. 

P.S: Das einzigste Problem ist - mein Kaffee wird sofort kalt...


----------



## onkel-bill (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Ich nutze auch gerade die Minusgrade.
Hab Schwiegermutters G80 8800GTS320 drauf... 
Die hab ich aber "nur sauber" gemacht, neue WLP usw...
Wenn ich die schrotte, werdet Ihr lange nix mehr von mir hören! 

@House: hattest Du Deine unter Wasser? Oder noch kälter...?


----------



## Alriin (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

@theLamer

Richtig... erst Widerstand gemessen (ausgebaut), dann die Spannung im laufenden Betrieb und dann brrrrzzzt. *g*


----------



## Dr.House (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

@ Onkel-*kill*-bill

Welche denn ?  Die GTX 275 nein (Stock bei 100% Lüfter)... 

Wenn du mal ne GTS 320 meinst von damals, dann war sie unter LN2 bei -150°C 


@ Alriin

deswegen löte ich ,damit sowas nicht passiert ...

Grüße House


----------



## Alriin (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

@Atanas

Ich wollte dann ja löten.....


----------



## Ü50 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Wo sind denn jetzt minus Grad?
Bei mir sind 8° plus. Bei Köln. 22:55 Uhr


----------



## mAlkAv (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*



Alriin schrieb:


> @Atanas
> 
> Ich wollte dann ja löten.....



Ich messe Spannung immer direkt so, nur wenn ich mal ganz viel Muße hab löte ich ein Kabel dran 

Meine für hwbot geschrottete Hardware lasse ich mal außen vor, hat sich aber jede Menge angesammelt in den letzten 2 Jahren 



@Ü50 Bei mir sind -2°C ca.


----------



## Masterwana (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*



mAlkAv schrieb:


> Meine für hwbot geschrottete Hardware lasse ich mal außen vor, hat sich aber jede Menge angesammelt in den letzten 2 Jahren http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/27869-u50.html



Nun zier dich nicht so...
Wirst auch nicht ausgelacht


----------



## Icke&Er (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Also meine zerballerte HW hällt sich zum Glück in Grenzen!

7950GX2 ( wahrscheinlich beim Abbau des Wakühlers)
Asus Crosshair II Formula ( lief alles wunderbar, aber nach 2 Wochen war der erste PCI-e Port im Ar...)

So das wars auchschon!


----------



## ZeroToxin (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

puh dachte gestern, dass ich mein Tagan Piperock geschrottet hatte nachdem ich mein RIIE unter wasser gesetzt hab. nene funzt alles, aber meine 2. HD5870 könnte es diesmal erwischt haben..

mal schaun ob sie läuft, gestern bei furmark gabs keine probs, aber wir werden sehn ^^


----------



## onkel-bill (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*



Ü50 schrieb:


> Wo sind denn jetzt minus Grad?
> Bei mir sind 8° plus. Bei Köln. 22:55 Uhr


 
Bei mir (In der Mitte zwischen HH - B an der A24) wars gestern den ganze Tag unter null... Und abends hats richtig geknackt.


----------



## herethic (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*



onkel-bill schrieb:


> Da ich ja (mal wieder) ne Grafikkarte geschrottet habe, würde es mich mal interessieren, in welchem Umfang Ihr schon Hardware "auf dem Gewissen"  habt.
> Nun ja, es ist nicht gerade rühmlich, wenn die Hardware beim bzw für´s benchen den Geist aufgibt. Aber zu seinen Fehler sollte man auch stehen können. Deswegen mach ich mal den Anfang:
> 
> -1 Rampage Formula (Überspannung)
> ...


Was hat deine Tochter den gemacht?


----------



## onkel-bill (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Ich hab die Karte mit True getauscht...
Sie hat sie in beide Hände genommen, und als Hammer für Ihre Bausteine benutzt.
Die Bausteine haben auch nach der Aktion nicht ineinander gepaßt!

Die Karte fährt noch Ihr Bios hoch, aber der Rechner bootet nicht...
Keine Ahnung, hab ich noch nie gesehen. Vllt ne Bruchstelle...
Die Karte wär gut für´n PCM05 bei älteren CPU´s (P2, P3) gewesen.
Leistungsstarke mit 2 Einkerbungen im AGP Slot sind eher selten...

Gruß
onkel-kill-bill


----------



## Whoosaa (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Gibt's schon 'nen Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/12642-habt-ihr-schon-fuer-hardware-gekillt.html

- Bitte closen -


----------



## der8auer (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Nein, da es hier explizit um Bench-Hardware geht bzw. um Hardware für HWBot.

edit: @ bingo88: Es geht hier ausschließlich um Hardware für HWBot. Alles andere hat hier nichts verloren.


----------



## Whoosaa (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*



der8auer schrieb:


> Nein, da es hier explizit um Bench-Hardware geht bzw. um Hardware für HWBot.



Nein, was für ein Unterschied.. 
Aber egal. Ich habe bisher gar nichts geschrottet.


----------



## True Monkey (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*



onkel-bill schrieb:


> Ich hab die Karte mit True getauscht...
> Sie hat sie in beide Hände genommen, und als Hammer für Ihre Bausteine benutzt.


 
haha.....mein Sohn hat mit einer 8400GS seine Lego zusammengehämmert.

Das dumme daran war das das eine für SLI war und ich jetzt in der Kategorie nicht mehr kontern kann da ich keine neue Auftreiben kann.

Ach ja ..ein 450BQ hat auch seinen letzten Atemzug gemacht als ich mit zwei NT gebencht habe und im Betrieb beim zweiten die Brücke aus dem 24er Stecker gerutscht ist (Habe unterm Tisch davorgetreten ...unabsichtlich) 

Naja und eine 88er GT ist mir auch abgeraucht als sie überhitzte....hatte vergessen den Zalman der Karte auf Fan aufzustecken.

und ......
jetzt lass ich erst mal wieder die anderen bevor ich weiter beichte


----------



## ZeroToxin (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

soooo um meine sammlung zu vervollständigen:

neu dazu gekommen: 

Rampage II Extreme, grade eben den abgeraucht

meine alte EVGA GTX285 2GB im 2. rechner wasserschaden (AGB leck) zwar nur marginal aber das hat sich über nen zeitraum angesammelt und ich hatts nich gesehn

ich freu mich -.-


----------



## onkel-bill (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Ja so sind se, die kleinen... 
Hatte gerade Wakü drauf gemacht, da tappte meine Hand ins leere...
3 sek später hörte ich ein Klopfen! 

@ZeroToxin: autsch. da kann ich mitfühlen...


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Bei dem Thema kann ich eigentlich nicht mitreden, denn bis heute habe ich noch keine einzige Komponente durch Overclocking zerstört. 
Wenn ich Defekte zu beklagen habe, dann gleich DOA und auch nichts, was man Übertakten kann. Ein Cardreader vor 3-4 Jahren und momentan ein 26"-TFT in RMA.
Der einzige (und sogleich ein schmerzhafter, da zu einer ungünstigen Zeit erlittener) Verlust ist bisher das MSI 790FX-GD70, das ich zusammen mit Olli auf der PCGH-EOS gebencht habe. Das war aber nicht mein Board und zählt damit nicht. 


True Monkey schrieb:


> haha.....mein Sohn hat mit einer 8400GS seine Lego zusammengehämmert.


Wenn ich es richtig im Gedächtnis habe, hat jemand einen zur damaligen Zeit brandneuen QX6700 verloren, weil die eigene Katze meinte, er sei "zum Anbeißen".


----------



## Alriin (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*



> Das dumme daran war das das eine für SLI war und ich jetzt in der Kategorie nicht mehr kontern kann da ich keine neue Auftreiben kann.



Was für eine suchst Du denn? Hab eine 8400GS zuhause.


----------



## True Monkey (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

^^8400gs ...G86...256mb und dann am besten von Palit 

Ich kann nur eine mit 512 auftreiben aber das ist eine eigene Kategorie.

Hier schau mal ...da habe ich sie gebencht .....ohne Tweaks und gar nicht ausgereizt denn als ich die runs gemacht hatte war es überall Gold.

GeForce 8400 GS (G86) 256 Mb videocard overclocking specs - hwbot


----------



## CoNtAcT (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Hallo, habe meinen 7750BE damals geköpft und das sagt schon alles.


----------



## ZeroToxin (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

tjo.. neue erkenntnis: meine 2. 285er 2GB is au schrott...

somit is der 2. rechner nichmehr funktionstüchtig und ich brauch ne neue graka.. naja egal, gibt ja au noch den laptop xD


----------



## Aerron (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Mir ist ein MSI K8 NV4  eingegangen  das ich für einen AMD4200 +(939) genommen habe 
CPU Z hat sogar noch 0.6 punkte  das Bord rauchte seltsamer weise ab als ich mit MemSet die Latenzen  des Speichers verstellte ,gab ein freez und dann ging nichts mehr die CPU und speicher sind heile geblieben !

Gruß Aerron


----------



## der8auer (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Habe letzte Woche eine 9800GT per vMod in den Hardwarehimmel befördert


----------



## Hollywood (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*



der8auer schrieb:


> Habe letzte Woche eine 9800GT per vMod in den Hardwarehimmel befördert



Das hast Du aber auch nur gemacht, damit sich meine 8800GTX nicht so einsam fühlt da oben!  
Die ist auch da, wo LN2 in Strömen fließt und immer genug Saft aus dem Netzteil kommt.......

Hollywood


----------



## theLamer (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Mir ist heute ein Netzteil abgeraucht... als ich einen alten PIII benchen wollte -,- 
War ein alter ALDI-PC. Nun, mal sehen ob sonst alles heil geblieben ist, wenns nur ein 350W-NoName-NT ist, kann ich das ja noch verkraften.

Und die ALDI-PCs kann man eh nur mit Software OC'en (BIOS gelockt). Also sind beim Hwbot  wohl eher (Zehntel-)Pünktchen als Punkte drin


----------



## Aerron (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Eine geschrottete 8800 GTX.........................  ruhe in frieden 

gruß Aerron


----------



## Dr.House (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Muss auch meine GTX 8800 verabschieden. Die letzte Session war wohl zuviel des guten. 

Edit: auf dieser Seite sind schon 3 x 8800 GTX tot.  Tri-SLI im Himmel


----------



## Aerron (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Also ich meinte Ja Hollywood seine

Ich bin ja ein kleiner Fan von der GF 88GTX ich behandel meine Karten immer gut 


Gestern kamm eine Niegelnagel neue(unbenutzte) Evga GTX dann kommt die WinFast PX88GTX in ins Regal 

Schon mal eine Für die Samlung


----------



## SoF (7. April 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Musste leider gerade meine Connect3D X800 GTO an die Wand nageln  Vmod ist schiefgegangen, Karte gesellt sich also zu meiner "Wall of Pain"...morgen muss eine andere GPU für nen Vmod herhalten :p




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnitzel (7. April 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Schön,noch einer der sich seine alte Hardware an die Wand nagelt.
Bei hängt da allerdings erst eine TI4200 und ein Sockel7 Board samt Edo-Ram.


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Êine 4870x2 ^^
Wollte Benchen und hab dafür am Wasserkühler rumgebaut... Bin nicht mal bis zum Bench gekommen, Wärmeleitpad war verrutscht und die Karte hatte über 220° auf den Spawas - Im Idle + Stromsparmodus (1.06V & abgesenkter Takt) versteht sich 

Hoffe noch auf Erstattung ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cop (7. April 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Du erwartest doch nicht im ernst Garantie bei der Bastelei!
sowas finde ich echt ne sauerei, selber rumspielen, und der Händler soll das Risiko tragen !


----------



## theLamer (7. April 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Manche Hersteller (z.B. EVGA) tolerieren Kühlerwechsel.... ansonsten hat er ja nix gemoddet, oder? Wenn das nicht in die Garantie fällt, sollte man es selbstverständlich auch nicht drauf anlegen. Da stimm ich dir vollstens zu.


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Meine Güte.. ^^ Ich bin mir ja der Tatsache bewusst, dass ich keinen Anspruch mehr auf Gewährleistung habe.


----------



## Schnitzel (7. April 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Was ich nicht verstehe - du hast Zeit gehabt den Sreenshot zu machen aber nicht den Rechner auszuschalten?


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Sozusagen 
Ich war skeptisch, weil der Bench sofort abbrach und nach kurzem Probieren auch keine andere 3D Anwendung mehr startete... Hab dann mal durch Zufall die Karte hinten angefasst (auf der Backplate) und mir die Finger wie an nem Lötkolben verbrannt ^^ Und die Spawas sitzen ja immerhin noch auf der anderen Seite des PCBs von der Backplate aus gesehen...
Habs dann halt mal mit Rivatuner gecheckt und diese Temps gesehen und gedacht, der Rechner lief jetzt schon ne Viertelstunde so jetzt kannste auch noch nen Screen machen 

Danach hab ich ihn ausgeschaltet und das isses dann gewesen mit der Karte.


----------



## Alriin (7. April 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Ne 4870X2 töten ist hart... jetzt wisst ihr vielleicht warum ich meine Babys nur unter Luft benche und so gut wie nie dran herumschraube.


----------



## theLamer (8. April 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

in 99% der Fälle passiert ja nix... wenn du nur auf Wakü umrüstest..


----------



## SoF (8. April 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

arme 4870X2, allerdings auch irgendwie sehr nachlässig da keine Abschaltung einzubauen - ich mein wenn man schon die Temperaturen der Karte überwacht, sollte man da auch entsprechende Abschaltungsbedingungen einbauen...wobei das manchmal doof wäre, wenn die Karte unter Kälte 127°C anzeigt, weil der Sensor keine Minusgrade kann


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Außer der einen dummen Spawa-Phase war ja alles im Grünen... Und da achtet so keiner drauf hab ich das Gefühl ^^ Genau wie Mem... Nur bei den GPUs gibts direkt ne Abschaltung...

Naja auch wayne, werde mir statt meiner x2 (Gott habe sie selig ) nun erstmal eine und später vlt ne 2te 5850er @ Wakü zulegen... Hab noch Geld zurückbekommen


----------



## Lower (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Huch, da ist ja schon einiges zusammengekommen.

In meinem HW Himmel ruhen derzeit nur ein Pärchen Corsair DHX DDR2 Ram. Bei der ersten Session haben die Mushkins zwar 2.8V mitgemacht, die Corsairs aber nicht  .... ^^

lg


----------



## anselm (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Ein Mainboard:
Abit NF7


----------



## Lippokratis (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*



anselm schrieb:


> Ein Mainboard:
> Abit NF7



wie das den? das schöne Abit Board


----------



## anselm (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*



Lippokratis schrieb:


> wie das den? das schöne Abit Board



Keine Ahnung. 
Das Board startet manchmal noch, geht dann aber schnell wieder aus.
Dazu kommt noch ein gequältes Pipssignal vom Pipser.
In etwa so:
ÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 

Naja ich hab in Ebay 2 ganz billige gefunden und die funktionieren auch. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit dem einen (NF7-S) haben wir auch gleich einen Athlon XP 2200+ befeuert.


----------



## Don_Dan (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*



Lower schrieb:


> Huch, da ist ja schon einiges zusammengekommen.
> 
> In meinem HW Himmel ruhen derzeit nur ein Pärchen Corsair DHX DDR2 Ram. Bei der ersten Session haben die Mushkins zwar 2.8V mitgemacht, die Corsairs aber nicht  .... ^^
> 
> lg



Du hast deinem Mushkin-Kit wirklich 2,8V gegeben?!
Wieso?!
Die skalieren doch sicher absolut gar nicht auf Spannung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Mein Asus A8N-SLI, Widerstand verglüht. Bin mitm Staubsaugerrohr abgerutscht.


----------



## Alriin (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

*R.I.P. Asus A7N8X Deluxe 2.0*​
Es waren wunderbare Zeiten die wir beide miteinander verbracht haben... auch wenn ich noch ein junger und unerfahrener Bencher war und ich dein volles Potential nie richtig ausschöpfen konnte. Ich weiß einfach, dass du das beste warst. Du wirst mir fehlen.


----------



## Lower (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*



Don_Dan schrieb:


> Du hast deinem Mushkin-Kit wirklich 2,8V gegeben?!
> Wieso?!
> Die skalieren doch sicher absolut gar nicht auf Spannung.



Und wie die auf Spannung skalieren.


Bsp:

1000MHz @ CL4: SuperPi 1m: 2.7V nicht stabil. 2.9V stabil
@ 2.8V waren sie MaxxMem Stable.

Alle Spannungen darunter non Stable 

lg



Alriin schrieb:


> *R.I.P. Asus A7N8X Deluxe  2.0*​
> Es waren wunderbare Zeiten die wir beide miteinander verbracht haben...  auch wenn ich noch ein junger und unerfahrener Bencher war und ich dein  volles Potential nie richtig ausschöpfen konnte. Ich weiß einfach, dass  du das beste warst. Du wirst mir fehlen.




Du tust mir leid Michael


----------



## Alriin (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Mir persönlich tut das Board mehr leid.


----------



## Don_Dan (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*



Lower schrieb:


> Und wie die auf Spannung skalieren.
> 
> 
> Bsp:
> ...



Das würde ich aber nicht wirklich auf Spannung skalieren nennen, 500MHz CL4 bei 2,8V ist einfach ziemlich schlecht. Die Chips sind halt nicht wirklich gut für CL4. Das führt jetzt aber glaube ich alles etwas zu weit...


----------



## Lower (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

So seit heute schwebt ein Q8200 im HW Himmel.

Besonders weh tut es, weil er meinem Vater gehört hat. Außerdem ist das sein Arbeitsrechner 

Noch mal gut davongekommen, dass der PC mit dem D420 läuft.

Wie habe ich das angestellt??? Ich kapiers einfach nicht ....


----------



## P.A.S.S.A.T (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

bei mir ist vor einiger zeit ein i5 650 abgeraucht ........ shit igp cpu


----------



## Lower (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Mein Q8200 läuft seit heute wieder , puh nochmal glück gehabt. HW musste wohl einfach nur austrocknen. ^^


----------



## der8auer (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Mir ist gerade ein Modul meines OCZ Blade DDR3 2000 CL7 mit Elpida Hyper Chips gestorben    Bei 1,65V -.-


----------



## zøtac (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

XFX Radeon HD5770, war mein erster Benchversuch, ln2 draufgekippt


----------



## Hollywood (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

*Böses P55!*


----------



## zcei (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Du hast beim ersten Benchversuch ln2 genommen? 

Mir ist beim ersten Extrem OC mit Dice mein Board abgeraucht.. wohl kondiwasser -.-


----------



## Professor Frink (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*



zcei schrieb:


> Mir ist beim ersten Extrem OC mit Dice mein Board abgeraucht.. wohl kondiwasser -.-



Mir ist beim* zweiten* Extrem OC mit Dice mein Board abgeraucht.. wohl kondiwasser -.-
^^


----------



## zøtac (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*



zcei schrieb:


> Du hast beim ersten Benchversuch ln2 genommen?


naja, ich dacht mir wenn schon denn schon!
Vieleicht sollte ich den Pot mal wieder rauskramen und mein uralt Sys ein wenig foltern


----------



## Professor Frink (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Wenn schon, denn schon ist leiderr der völlig falsche Ansatz wenns ums OCen geht.
Eigentlich übertaktet man erst mit LuKü, dann meisnets mit Wakü, dann kommt lange Zeit Dice und dann erst Ln2, wenn man sich seiner Sache wirklich sicher ist


----------



## zøtac (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*



Professor Frink schrieb:


> Wenn schon, denn schon ist leiderr der völlig falsche Ansatz wenns ums OCen geht.
> Eigentlich übertaktet man erst mit LuKü, dann meisnets mit Wakü, dann kommt lange Zeit Dice und dann erst Ln2, wenn man sich seiner Sache wirklich sicher ist


Natürlich hab ich davor auch schon OC't, mit Lukü und Wakü^^
Nur Dice hab ich halt ausgelassen. Mein "Wenn schon, denn schon" bezog sich eher auf die extremen Kühlmetoden^^


----------



## fuzz3l (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Nö....

Ich hab erst nur mit Luft getaktet und bin dann direkt auf LN gegangen...
Nur mal so als Beispiel...

@Roman:
Oh, das ist bitter, aber (leider) nix ungewöhnliches...RMA geht aber noch, oder?

@Topic:
- P6T WS Pro (mind. 247Mhz BCLK 32m)
- Xeon w3565 (mind. 5300Mhz 3D06 CPU Test)
- RE (mind. 663Mhz FSB)
- HD 5870 (mind. 1275Mhz 3D03)

Hmm, da waren doch eindeutig ein paar zu gute Sachen dabei...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## der8auer (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Weiß ich noch nicht. Problem ist, dass OCZ kein äquivalentes Kit mehr hat... Jetzt ist die große Frage welches Kit ich kaufen soll. Das OCZ lief mit 970MHz 6-7-6-18 1T @1,75V SuperPi32m stable. Diese Leistung sollte auch mein nächstes Kit haben.


----------



## websmile (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Auf AMD? Also die G-Skill im XS die du verlinkt hast hat ein Bekannter von mir- die laufen grauenhaft auf AMD-Systemen- vielleicht kannst mal nach Tests der neuen Flare suchen oder besorgst dir ein anständiges Hyper Kit- Corsair 1600 C6 haben wohl noch welche und die 2000 C8-8-8, sowie STT Kits zumindest über 2000 C8, also 2000C7 bis 2200 C8
Grüße


----------



## der8auer (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Nein nur Intel. 2 Module fürs Rampage Extreme und 3 fürs EVGA 4-Way.


----------



## websmile (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Ohne Hyper wird 6-7-6 oder gar 6-6-6 ganz schwer- die neuen PSC und die BBSe von Elpida brauchen alle normal mindestens 2 hoch auf dem TRCD, ansonsten laufen die nicht höhere Frequenzen, meine Team 2200 liefen 6-8-6-21 1T mit 1,66V bei 950 auf nem X38- aber 6-7-6 ging gar nicht hoch. Also bleiben eigentlich nur Corsair, STT oder ein paar Patriot Sector 5 zum Beispiel wenn du die noch kriegst- und ob die dann auf C6 so gut laufen ist auch Glückssache- ansonsten vielleicht noch Kingston 2000 C8-8-8 oder gebrauchte G-Skill 2000 oder 2133 oder 2200 mit durchgehenden Timings- die haben normal auch Hyper


----------



## fuzz3l (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Auf jeden Fall sind die Hyper Chips jetzt arschteuer geworden...
Habe auch mal gesucht, weil ich noch ein zweites Kit zum Testen haben wollte, aber bei den Preisen kannste das ja vergessen...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Don_Dan (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*



websmile schrieb:


> ... oder gebrauchte G-Skill 2000 oder 2133 oder 2200 mit durchgehenden Timings- die haben normal auch Hyper



Bei G.Skill sind nur auf dem alten 2000 C7 PS triple kit und auf dem 2200 C8 dual kit Hyper Chips garantiert.

Ich habe mir auch noch ein zweites Kit mit Hyper Chips besorgt, aber schon im Februar, mittlerweile sind sie ja echt teuer geworden. Die einzigen Kits die es jetzt noch neu gibt sind meines Wissens die ST.


----------



## websmile (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Wie gesagt sind die Corsair Dominator 12800 C6 sicher mit Hyper bestückt und auch noch erhältlich, ich denke ähnlich siehts bei den 2000 8-8-8 aus- ansonsten wirds schon dünn, die 2000er Sector 5 C8 sind genauso schlecht erhältlich wie die 2200er A-Data C8 und wenn dann sehr teuer- ist schon so, die sind halt EOL die Hyper, und bei G-Skill dürftest du recht haben, zumindest was die neueren Kits angeht die man noch kriegt


----------



## Don_Dan (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Klar hab ich Recht!  
Ne, ernsthaft, hab schon oft genug Leuten geholfen welche zu finden.
Bei Corsair sind auf den 1600C6, 1866C7, 2000C8, 2000C7 und auf den GTX2 ( bzw 2250C8 ) Hyper Chips verbaut worden. Natürlich nur bei denen mit "durchgehenden" Timings und rev 2.1.
Dann bleiben noch die A-Data und die Patriot die du genannt hast und die ST und die G.Skill, und das 998750 Kit von Mushkin. Und Kingston natürlich auch noch, da sinds wohl die 2000C8 und die 2133C8, da bin ich mir aber nicht ganz sicher ( zumindest bei den 2000C8ern ).

Die neueren Revisionen von PSC gehen wohl auch ganz gut, jedenfalls hat hiwa damit ganz gute Ergebnisse bekommen. Oder er hat einfach ein "spezielles" Kit bekommen...


----------



## der8auer (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Corsair XMS3 Dominator GT DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL6-6-6-20 (DDR3-1600) (CMT4GX3M2A1600C6) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Denke ich werde zu diesem Kit greifen. Gibts dazu irgendwo ein OC Review? Google mag mir nicht helfen


----------



## Don_Dan (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Schau mal hier! Ist halt nur alles auf AMD getestet worden! 

Das Kit ist eine gute Wahl denke ich, aber eben leider nur 2x2GB.


----------



## Ü50 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

So liebe ich das meine G.Skill Trident F316000 haben sich so eben verabschiedet.


----------



## der8auer (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Oh ne :/ wie ists passiert?


----------



## Dr.House (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Doch nicht alle 3 Riegel ?   Board vllt ?


Ich muss auch einen toten i950 beklagen


----------



## Infin1ty (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hardware [für HWBot] geschrottet*

Ein Glück (noch) nicht soviel, mal sehen wie das aussehen
wird wenn ich mit DICE anfange *

P5Q-Deluxe*: Winkel war undicht -> Board geflutet
*Radeon HD5850*: Bei 2 RAM WLPs Folie draufgelassen 
*4 GB OCZ PC2 8500:* Zuviel VDimm
*GTX260:* Bei Umbau auf WAKÜ
*Athlon XP 2500+:* zuviel VCore
*8800 GT: *Schraubenzieher abgerutscht


----------



## Icke&Er (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hardware [für HWBot] geschrottet*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> *GTX260:* Bei Umbau auf WAKÜ


 
Das habe ich auchschon geschafft 

MFG


----------



## zøtac (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hardware [für HWBot] geschrottet*



Icke&Er schrieb:


> Das habe ich auchschon geschafft
> 
> MFG


Grafikkarten gehn auch so schnell kaputt, einmal mit dem Schraubenzieher abgerutscht und schwupp 300€ weg


----------



## Ü50 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*



der8auer schrieb:


> Oh ne :/ wie ists passiert?



Ich habe nur zwei Riegel auf ein anders MOBO gesteckt. Passten halt nur zwei drauf. Warum die im Ar... gingen keine Ahnung.


----------



## Infin1ty (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Hatte ich mal als ich einen Riegel rausgenommen habe und auf die Fensterbank gelegt habe... war zum glück nur ddr1


----------



## zøtac (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Ich habe soeben meine HD5450 für euch geschrottet 
Sie funktioniert zwar noch, macht aber unter last zicken und hat so nen hübschen RIESIGEN Bildfehler^^


----------



## speddy411 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Probier sie zu backen...


----------



## zøtac (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*



speddy411 schrieb:


> Probier sie zu backen...


Morgen vielleicht, hab nur Angst das sie dann garnet mehr geht^^
Was ein Vmod mit einem Bleistift so alles anrichten kann ...


----------



## Ü50 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*



zøtac schrieb:


> Ich habe soeben meine HD5450 für euch geschrottet
> Sie funktioniert zwar noch, macht aber unter last zicken und hat so nen hübschen RIESIGEN Bildfehler^^



Warum schrottest du denn für (euch) andere deine HW?


----------



## zøtac (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*



Ü50 schrieb:


> Warum schrottest du denn für (euch) andere deine HW?


Na für HWbot^^
Und ausserdem wollt ich mal schaun wie viel so ne 5450 wirklich kann


----------



## Eiswolf93 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Ich hab auch eine 4350 zu beklagen. das blöde, die karte war richtig gut

Pencil mod auf ram. und naja. ich brauch ein neues Multimeter. standart liest der schon fast 2,0V aus, obwohl eigentlich es nur 1,7 sein sollten. dann habs ich es mit den pencil übertrieben. 2,4V laut multimeter. ich konnte einmal aquamrk und einmal 03 nature laufen lassen und BOOM.

den speicherkontoller hats zerfetzt.

mit volt mod auf gpr hätte die karte locker in allen benchmarks platz 2 erreicht.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Alriin (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen vor irgendwelchen Modifikationen/Subzero erstmal Sicherheits-Scores unter Luft/Wasser zu benchen. Dann habt ihr auf jeden Fall mal ein paar Punkte sicher. Ich benche manche Karten/CPUs bis zu 3 mal.


----------



## zøtac (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Hab die Graka mal 30Min bei 60°C Umluft in den Ofen, weniger als sonst aber jetzt kann ich wieder 3DMark06 anschmeissen und der bildfehler ist nurnoch ~2mm groß :O
Mhmm, glück gehabt dauert noch bis ich meine 6870 Matrix/Toxic/Lightning hol^^
Aber hilft Backe nicht eig. bei Wasserschaden? :S


----------



## zcei (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Ja das ist dann das "trocknen" backen.

Das backen was dir halt empfohlen wurde ist damit iwelche Kontakte oder was auch immer sich besser vereinigen können oder so^^ ich glaub, warum das so ist, ist den wenigsten klar


----------



## Barisan (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Also,
Striker II Extremme - Übervoltet, BIOS ade
GeForce 6800 GT - RAM gegrillt
GeForce 7600 GT - GPU gegrillt
ATI G800GTO - ade beim BIOS Flashen
Abit AN7 - Kondenzwasser (KoKü)
AMD Athlon 3000 - wieder Kondenzwasser
AMD Athlon 2400 - gegrillt


----------



## anselm (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Durch Kondenzwasser ist uns noch nie ein Prozessor gestorben, obwohl da immer genug vorhanden ist. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zøtac (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Ok, ich hab hier ein defektes ASUS M4A77TD Pro vor mir liegen. 
Einfach nur Spawas gegrillt, Bios zerschossen o.ä. wäre ja Langweilig! Nein! Zotac macht das anders! Mein Radiator ist nach hinten umgekippt, vom tisch runter, hat das Mainboard samt Graka, RAM und Pumpe vom Tisch gerissen und ist nach Spektakulären 3 Saltos auf dem Boden aufgekommen und zerschmettert. Wer Übertreibungen findet darf sie gern behalten  
Zumglück funktioniert alles bis auf das MB noch :/


----------



## theLamer (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

 die letzten 5 Grakas die ich gebencht habe - alle schrott . 
Mir sind davor nie besonders viele kaputtgegangen, keine Ahnung wieso ich so ne Serie geschafft hab.

Naja weil quasi mein komplettes Geld für HW draufgeht als Schüler (jetzt Student aber genauso arm ) und sich das schon ziemlich bemerkbar macht, hatte ich auch erstmal keine Lust mehr zu benchen.

Das hat sich aber wieder gebessert. Ich hab neue Grakas hier bzw. bin grad am einkaufen, damit es wieder richtig los gehen kann (knapp ein Monat noch zur DICE-Session) 
Es kribbelt schon in meinen Fingern xD


----------



## Nachtelf (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

1x HD 4200 Onboard - das Ding macht keinen Mucks mehr, hat mir aber vorher noch ein paar Punkte gebracht


----------



## DeKarle (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Also wenn ich aufschreiben würde, was ich mit meinen Leuten schon alles im Garten mit Hacke und Vorschlaghammer zerlegt hab, wäre die Liste ganz schön lang^^ 

Aber so unabsichtlich bisher noch nix... wie schlimm ist das mit dem Kondenswasser? Wie häufig kommt das vor?


----------



## watercooled (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Ich habe mal ein Asus A8N-E geschrottet. hab meine 8800GTS um ein "paar hundert mhz" zu viel übertaktet (handausrutscher). beim nächsten boot lilane streifen und beim übernächsten boot war das board defekt. tja so is das leben....


----------



## anselm (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*



DeKarle schrieb:


> Aber so unabsichtlich bisher noch nix... wie schlimm ist das mit dem Kondenswasser? Wie häufig kommt das vor?



Wenn der PC gerade an ist, kann schnell was passieren.
Wenn er aus ist sollte man ihn trocknen lassen und dann gehts meist wieder.


----------



## Vaykir (3. November 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

bin zwar erst seit gestern bei HWbot.org (kannte sie seite vorher gar nicht), aber hab auch schon das ein oder andere aufm gewissen (wegen OC), deswegen bin ich mal frech und behaupte es war damals schon für hwbot 

- AMD Athlon 2500+ (zu viel VCore, is jetzt nen schlüsselanhänger)
- Epox 8KHA+ (beim demontieren des CPU-Kühlers mitm schraubendreher abgerutscht und ne ganze kompanie leiterbahnen durchtrennt)
- 7900 GTX (durch nen schlauchschaden der wasserkühlung durchgebraten; war nur 3 monate alt die karte -.-)


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Vor ein paar Tagen mein verhasstes MSI P45 Platinum - endlich ein Grund, ein neues Mobo zu kaufen  Mega Rage's Rampage Formula ist schon auf dem Weg zu mir 

War am Benchen und hab sogar sagenhafte 5 Punkte (!!) im PC Mark 05 "abgesahnt". Wollte dann wieder ganz normal Settings zurückschrauben und ne runde zocken und dann blieb das Bild stehen.
PC ausgemacht und wollte nicht wieder angehen, immer der Fehlercode "Floppy Drive nicht angeschlossen" - ja nee ich hab halt keinen FDD 

Meine letzte Hoffnung war der Backofen, nachdem ich wirklich alles mögliche versucht hatte. Also Mainboard raus, alles runter (die Kühlelemente mit einiger Geduld) und rein damit.
Vorher ist mir aber noch ein bisschen Dreck in der Nähe des Sockels aufgefallen, den ich ungern mitbacken wollte.. Ich mir also nen Lappen geschnappt und weggemacht.
Und ausgerechnet bei der Aktion bin ich mim Lappen an 2-3 Pins hängengeblieben, die jetzt verbogen bzw. abgebrochen sind. -.-

Naja freu mich schon aufs neue Mobo ^^


----------



## True Monkey (3. November 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Vor vier wochen einen Volltreffer gelandet ......980x 

Inzwischen werkelt ein neuer auf mein Sys .....und der ist besser wie der erste


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Umgetauscht gekriegt?


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (23. Januar 2011)

Ach du schei**, allein der gedanke 'nen 980er zu schrotten ist ja schon viel zu krass


----------



## Vaykir (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

nicht, wenn du mit der RMA umzugehen weist


----------



## blackbolt (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

geschrottet wurde bis jetzt

1x sharkoon silent storm 560 watt
1x x1600 pro (agp)
1x fx5500 (agp) beim 3dmark99 gestorben(backofen hat auch nix mehr gebracht)
1 contoller auf dem asus p5n-d es laufen nur noch 2 usb anschlüsse

mal schauen was noch kommt

mfg stefan


----------



## Ü50 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Da kann ich mithalten 
2X Feastplatten
1XBidschirm ?
1X 8800 Ultre
2XRams Coresa,
1XASUS RamIII


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Wie das mit dem Bildschirm geht, musst du mal erklären.
Eine durchgebrannte Grafikkarte reinwerfen zählt nicht.


----------



## theLamer (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Mis is neulich ne 8800 GTS abgeraucht.... Nachdem ich alles Mods (VGPU, VMEM, OCP) runtergemacht habe. Reingesteckt, hat nur kurz geraucht und PC startet nicht mehr mit dieser Graka


----------



## Vaykir (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*



theLamer schrieb:


> Mis is neulich ne 8800 GTS abgeraucht.... Nachdem ich alles Mods (VGPU, VMEM, OCP) runtergemacht habe. Reingesteckt, hat nur kurz geraucht und PC startet nicht mehr mit dieser Graka


 
das kenne ich 
einmal drauf, nie wieder runter machen is meine devise.
falls ich mal das ding wirklichaktivieren will, einfach kabel durchschneiden.


----------



## Ü50 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie das mit dem Bildschirm geht, musst du mal erklären.
> Eine durchgebrannte Grafikkarte reinwerfen zählt nicht.


Wie das geht weis ich auch nicht, zuerst setzte er mehrfach aus danch nur noch schwarz.


----------



## zcei (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Das hatte ich aber auch schon, bzw. im Moment funzt er super, aber sobald ich 3D-Benche zeigt er kein Bild oO


----------



## Schnitzel (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Ich glaub mein NF7 is tot.


----------



## theLamer (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Noin, das beste Board für Sockel A 
Achso, meine IDE-HDD is auch tot, deshalb hab ich übelst Probleme, mein NF7-S zum Laufen zu bekommen ^^

Und letzten Monat auch noch nen geköpften P4 631 verbrannt... Silizium ist schön geschmolzen


----------



## zcei (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Soll ich dir ne IDE-Platte rüberschicken?  (bzw: es kann doch nicht dein Ernst sein, dass du nur eine PATA-Platte hast )


----------



## theLamer (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Hehe wenn du eine überhast... wäre zu geil 
Habe hier 20 ungetestete Athlon XPs / Durons / Semprons aber wie gesagt keine Platte da mit IDE


----------



## Moose83 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Gehört hier zwar nicht hin, aber hab auch noch eine in meinem Fred


----------



## theLamer (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Tja, gehört hier zwar auch nicht hin, aber schau DU mal in deinen Fred


----------



## derNetteMann (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Owei dann habe ich schon ein bissel mehr gekillt 

3x Rampage Extreme
1x E8600
1x HD5970
1x Rampage 3 Extreme (nur FPCAP explodiert, board leif aber noch)
2x 580GTX (eine lebt wieder nur Spawa durchgebrannt)

und noch ein paar sachen die aber mit ein bissel löten wieder liefen


----------



## dome001 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Ich habe bis jetzt nur eine Sache Kaput gemacht und die andere geht Kaput 

1x P7N SLI Platinum das ich bis zu einen FSB von 480 getrieben hatte danach gingen nur noch 2 DDR2  Slots 

1x Einen Q6600 der jetzt immer mehr Volt haben will. 3.8 GHz waren wohl zu viel führ ihn


----------



## Vaykir (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*



> 1x Einen Q6600 der jetzt immer mehr Volt haben will. 3.8 GHz waren wohl zu viel führ ihn



in wie fern?
meiner futtert auch 1,75V bei 4310mhz.


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Ne PCX5750 und ne 8800GTS gesellen sich zu meiner Liste... Mit Voltmod ist ein Mosfet durchgebrannt. Die beiden liefen vorher aber schon nicht einwandfrei, daher ist das zu verschmerzen 

Meine GTX260@VMod läuft erstaunlicherweise noch


----------



## Vaykir (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Hab auch nen Update:

8800 GTS beim entfernen des Mods 2 wiederstände mit weggerissen -.-
8800 GTX unisolierten vmod hats nen kurzen gegeben => Mosfet explodiert (mit feuer, rauch und knall)


----------



## dome001 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Er brauch jetzt schon für 3 GHz 1.4 Volt  am Anfang waren es 1.25 Volt


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Mein Dual Pentium III Board von Asus inkl. 2x PIII 650Mhz.
War echt gut... gingen beide bis auf 864 MHz...
Schade - wenigstens habe ich damit meinen einzigsten WR.
Jetzt habe ich nurnoch Piepstöne - oO

Mein Phenom wurde heute zu Bluescreens geknechtet - 14,6 sec in Wprime32M für nen 1er Phenom OK , leider kann ich nicht höher weil ich ein drecks Board habe...
Hätte echt gerne mehr HW zum benchen  ^^


----------



## Gamer_95 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Mein HX1000 was sich gerade mit einem Knall, und viel, viel rauch verabschiedet hat.
Warscheinlich hat es auch noch eine 8800GTX mit in den tot gerissen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Mein DFI LANParty UT NF4 Ultra-D, hab beim Einbau nicht aufgepasst, und schon war's hinüber. Jetzt achte ich auch mehr drauf, alle Mainboard verschraubungen zu entfernen.


----------



## Vaykir (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

meinste die abstandbolzen?


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*



Vaykir schrieb:


> meinste die abstandbolzen?



Genau die meine ich!


----------



## Vaykir (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Fail


----------



## theLamer (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Das kommt davon 
Wieso bencht ihr auch im Gehäuse oO


----------



## burn... (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Och, bis jetzt habe ich nur ein paar Kleinigkeiten auf dem Gewissen:

 - 3x 9800GTX (Mod, alle denselben )
 - Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3R (Leiterbahn unterbrochen und fehlende Pins, sowie ein Kondensator abgehauen)
 - Corsair TX650W (Überlastung durch Skulltrail )
 - Corsair DDR2 800 Mhz Dominator 2Gb (Beim versuch die Kühlung umzubauen )
 - Den ein oder anderen Lüfter
 - Mehrere kleine Rams (DDR/DDR1 >512Mb)
 - Nen Pentium 3
 - Nvidia Riva TNT 2
 - Nen noname Intel board (PGA 370)
 - 2 Noname NT's
 - Und kleinigkeiten wie KK's und Co
 - ach ja, ein XFX 790i Ultra (Pin abgebrochen - wozu gibts Lötkolben - läuft wieder!!!)

Habe bestimmt etwas vergessen, aber egal, teils echt harte verluste für mich als Schüler gewesen (vorallem die drei GTX's...)


----------



## Shi (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Eine 6800GT hab ich aufm Gewissen sonst nix


----------



## Schnitzel (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ich glaub mein NF7 is tot.


Doch nicht.
Eine Woche ohne Batterie links liegen gelassen - und geht.


----------



## eXitus64 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

1x MSI PM8M-V  (Kurzschluss)
1x SeaGate Festplatte (runtergefallen)
1x MSI 9800 Pro  (zu hoher Takt)
1x Geforce 4 Ti 4600 (abgeraucht)
1x Pentium 3 (zu hoher Takt)
1x AMD 64 3400+ (nach mehreren Starts hintereinander= Siliziumgestank, CPU- Lüfter war defekt)
1x Notebook (BSEL- Mod ging schief^^)
diverse Lüfter und Graka Kühler 

das sind nur die groben Sachen die mir in Erinnerung geblieben sind


----------



## watercooled (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Eine gute alte 8800GTS musste wegen eines Colaglases zusammen mit einem A8N-Sli, 2GB DDR-400 Ram , Maus tastatur und T-Shirt Sterben! 

Achja und dann noch unbedeutende kleinigkeiten (Kabel, Stecker, Netzteile...)

mfg


----------



## theLamer (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Colaglas? Oder Cola? 

PS: Cola ist jetzt aber nicht das übliche Codewort für...


----------



## Semih91 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Ich hab bis jetzt nur einen 80mm stark blasenden Lüfter ausversehen verschrottet


----------



## Masterchief79 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Letztens noch zwei Lüfter, bei beiden ist ein Rotorblatt abgebrochen, weil ich mal wieder beim Benchen im Gehäuse rumfuhrwerken musste. Der Verursacher war mein Finger, der auch nicht ganz ohne Schrammen davongekommen ist... (Lüfter waren 120mm 3000rpm  da kann man ne Gurke mit schneiden )

Und meine GTX260 Exo, die war ca. für 5 Minuten tot, ich konnte sie dann aber noch mit einem Defibrillator in Form eines Drahtes in die Welt der funktionierenden Hardware zurückholen  Hab beim VID Mod nen Widerstand mitgenommen, 0V und kein Bild, aber konnte die Lötstellen einfach mit nem Draht verbinden und das Ding läuft wieder


----------



## dome001 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Habe auch was neues auf meiner Liste.

Habe eine Intel I7 2600K unter Wassergesetzt  der war so gut 4.5 GHz mit 1.22 Volt aber was soll man machen


----------



## Vaykir (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

sicher dass der kaputt ist?
schon seltsam, wenn der dabei kaputt geht.


----------



## dome001 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

ja ich bin mir sicher da mein ganzes Mainboard Voller Wasser wahr und auf dem neuen Mainboard geht der CPU immer noch nicht


----------



## Vaykir (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

RMA von machen.
musste ja net beischreiben, dass du das ding ersoffen hast


----------



## OCPerformance (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*



Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Letztens noch zwei Lüfter, bei beiden ist ein Rotorblatt abgebrochen, weil ich mal wieder beim Benchen im Gehäuse rumfuhrwerken musste. Der Verursacher war mein Finger, der auch nicht ganz ohne Schrammen davongekommen ist... (Lüfter waren 120mm 3000rpm  da kann man ne Gurke mit schneiden )
> 
> Und meine GTX260 Exo, die war ca. für 5 Minuten tot, ich konnte sie dann aber noch mit einem Defibrillator in Form eines Drahtes in die Welt der funktionierenden Hardware zurückholen  Hab beim VID Mod nen Widerstand mitgenommen, 0V und kein Bild, aber konnte die Lötstellen einfach mit nem Draht verbinden und das Ding läuft wieder


 

War das so ein Scythe Ultra Kaza?


----------



## Freakezoit (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Mittlerweile hat es mir auch noch den 2ten Riegel von meinem Dominator GT 1866C7 kit gekillt 
Jetzt erstmal RMA


----------



## Moose83 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Das geht ja noch, ich habe leider einen 5,7GHz 2600k teilgeschrottet, bei 1,74V aufm Ram Der macht jetzt nur noch 5GHz


----------



## krolf (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Netzteil (Overclock) 

MFG


----------



## Rurdo (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

GTX 570 von Zotac (bei umbau auf Accelero kein bild mehr ^^)


----------



## Apfelkuchen (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Hm bei mir auch noch nicht so viel gestorben:

-zwei alte Lüfter (da kam was ins Rotorblatt )
-ein Netzteil (hab nicht gemerkt, dass der lüfter gestorben ist)
-ein Duron 800MHz und ein passendes Board (hat das Netzteil mitgerissen)
-und ein DDR2-Riegel (schlechte Qualität, nicht meine Schuld )
-eine Radeon 9250 pro (wollte sie ein wenig umbauen für OC, Ergebnis: hier, hier und hier )
-eine X1650pro (da war ne Schraube im AGP-slot ...)

Das wars bisher, ich hoff mal die Liste bleibt so wie sie ist


----------



## green_Nerd (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Trauriger weise habe ich in der recht kurzen zeitspanne die ich schon dabei bin schon recht viel auf dem gewissen:

-Athlon XP 3000+ (gescheiterter Volt/multi Mod)
-Asus A7N8X (durch eben jenen Athlon Dahin geraft)
-350 Watt no name Netzteil ( eine sekunde nciht aufgepasst und dess netzteil dess benchsystems in ein Master/Slave Stecksystem als slave zu nem andren PC gesteckt Funken Rauch und Flammen sprachen ihre eigene Sprache )
-Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD7 (bin mir nicht sicher ob es am Benchen oder am Umbau lag vermute eine kombination)
-Der Temperatur Fühler meines Phenom II X6 1100T BE zeigt nur noch 0°C an

Ich hoffe mit dem neuen Benchsystem mehr "Glück" zu haben bzw. mehr aufzupassen. 

Gruß Nerd


----------



## seppo1887 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Also ich hatte ein Killermainboard....
Es zerstörte : Palit 440
                   Palit 250
                   XFX 8800
                   XFX 9800
Nach der dritten Graka wurde ich skeptisch und habe das Netzteil ausgetauscht, aber als dann 2 Tage später die vierte Graka abrauchte, kam mir nur noch das MB in den Sinn.
Die 4 Grakas habe sich in ca. 3 Wochen verabschiedet. (zum Glück gab es jedes mal das Geld zurück)


----------



## Masterchief79 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*



green_Nerd schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mit dem neuen Benchsystem mehr "Glück" zu haben bzw. mehr aufzupassen.
> 
> Gruß Nerd


 Am Anfang geht leider das ein oder andere mal drauf - das passiert jedem  Ich hab auch schon 3-4 Grakas in Folge gekillt. 

Seit einiger Zeit bin ich jedoch fast mit weißer Weste unterwegs, nur letztens habe ich eine GF 6610XL mit einem defekten Lüfter durchgeschmort. Diese hat ziemlich sicher noch mein DVI-Kabel und evtl. den ersten Slot meines Maximus 4 Extreme mitgenommen (letzeres könnte aber auch an dem Kabel gelegen haben).
Dann... hmm mal überlegen... CPUs und Boards leben alle noch, ne das wärs eigentlich (neben den vorher schon geschilderten Schäden).

Edit: Naja gut, gestern Abend habe ich aus Versehen den Bildschirm meines Benchkollegen runtergeschmissen, der danach aus zwei Teilen bestand, wenn man das gelten lassen will...


----------



## OCSniper (18. April 2012)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

bei mir waren es gtx 275, gtx 260, 2 8800 gtx, eine 700 watt netzteil und noch was aber ich komme grade nicht drauf


----------



## streetjumper16 (21. April 2012)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Ich weiß net aber ich glaube bei mir war es mein Netzteil und mein Board 

Corsair AX850
Asus Maximus IV Extreme


----------



## DopeLex (22. April 2012)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

1x Rampage Extreme (Allerdings waren beim Gebrauchtkauf schon ein paar PIN's weggeschmort - durch meinen Vorgänger)
2x i7 2600K
Meine schönen CellShock D9GTR RAM's
Diverse Karten, u.A.: 3xHD4850, Geforce 7900 GT, 2x 7600 GT (eine Fatal1ty), 8800 GS, 8800GT, 8800 GTS, Radeon 3870 uvm.

Das Board hat eine KoKü Session nicht überlebt, die i7 sind vermutlich auf Grund zu hoher RAM-Spannung im Luft-Vortest hopps gegangen und die meisten Karten haben die hohe Spannung nicht lang vertragen (bis auf die 8800GS - die GPU ist nach KoKü Montage explodiert - ich vermute die saß nicht richtig). Den RAM hat die Zeit dahingerafft - hat mir lange extrem gute Dienste erwiesen.


----------



## noliso (19. Mai 2012)

Letzte Woche ein I7 970, mal schauen ob ich es umgetauscht bekomme


----------



## OCSniper (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

vllt habe ich eine 5870 Lightning gekillt muss mal sehen ob man da was machen kann


----------



## PCGH_Willi (23. März 2014)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

zwar nicht beim benchen aber warscheinlich durch zuviel takt  ich hab bis jetz schon 2x 6870 bei 1100mhz und 1.3 v ne 5570 bei fast 700mhz ebenso eine 7870 hawk bei 1.35v und 1250mhzsowie ein asus m4n68t-m le v2 und ein gigabyte ga970a-ud3 (phenom x6@1.8v @scythe ninja 3  ) auf dem gewissen  und ne gtx 260 (zuviel spannung anscheinend O.o 1.2 volt XD)

und noch was witziges ein lc power 600 watt netzteil, dass im zeitraum von 3 monaten immr mehr an leistung verloren hat , bis ich von meinen 4gb ram meiner 6870 und meinem x6 nur noch 2gb undervolted, onboard und den x6 mit 1 kern benutzen konnte XD und bei prime is dat system trotzdem ageschmiert


----------



## Moose83 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Der Grund ist offensichtlich, es ist sicher nicht der Takt Bist ja offensichtlich schmerzfrei an Spannungen


----------



## PCGH_Willi (27. März 2014)

Naja so ziemlich xD aber generell gehen bei mir eigentlich nur AMD Karten kaputt außer die 260 mit 1.2 beim booten schon verreckt o.O 

Mal sehen wie lang meine 2 7850 halten 

Ich war das schmerzfrei sein von meinem phenom mit 1.8 gewohnt  der lief so aber auch n ganzes Jahr 24/7 und jetz wahrscheinlich immer noch seit ich ihn verkauft hab


----------



## diecheckernudel (27. März 2014)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

P55M-UD2 Board von Gigabyte.
Hatte darauf einen i5-750 @ 3,8Ghz mit einer umgebauten Corsair H70 betrieben.

Soweit so gut, nur war das ganze in einer Thermaltake Lanbox ohne ausreichend Kühlung 
Ach und die H70 ist mir auch fast abgeraucht, konnte das Kabel zum Glück wieder ranlöten ^^


----------



## Predtemp (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Ich habe ein EVGA Classifield x58 aufm Gewissen..... 

P.S. Ja Roman es war deins...


----------



## GermanChrist (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Einige Cpus und Boards, Ram noch nie komischerweise.


----------



## Rheinlaender (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Ein Ci7 920 aus der ersten Gen. und ein Asus Striker II. Sonst fällt mir gerade nix ein ...., was aber in meinem Alter nix heißt


----------



## Mastermind83 (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Ohh das geht ja noch :

970 GTX Temperatur auf die leichte Schulter genommen
3 Netzteile 500 W, 550 W,600 W das 500 W durch rauchen am PC, 600 W durch meinen damals nicht stuben reinen Hund(seitdem steht der Rechner auf den Tisch ) 600 W Netzteil durch einen Blitzeinschlag in Stromleitung)
2 Mainbords eines durchs Rauchen und das andere Blitzschaden
Q 8600 CPU in Folge des Blitzeinschlag
DVD Brenner durch die Netzteil  Aktion vom Hund kann mir bis heute nicht erklären wie das passiert ist
CPU Lüfter bei der Montage runter gefallen 

Das müsste es gewesen sein .

Und natürlich auch einge Eingabegeräte


----------



## Taskmaster (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Hm... zerstört habe ich aktiv eigentlich nur mal eine 2GB IDE-Festplatte (dürfte ca. 20 Jahre her sein).
Die klemmte in einem Einbaurahmen in einem 5,25-Schacht fest und so habe ich gedrückt und geschoben... Nach ca. 25min löste sie sich dann endlich, schoss dabei jedoch aus der Gehäusefront und krachte auf den Boden. Das ergab ein veritables Trauma und sie wollte seither nie wieder ihr sonores Rattern von sich geben. 
Das war etwas ärgerlich.

Seither habe ich aber nichts mehr zerstört. Auch ist mir nie wieder etwas kaputt gegangen (mal hier und da eine verschleimte Wasserkühlung, aber das gehört bei klaren Schläuchen zum Betriebsrisiko). 
Vermutlich weil ich seit dem Vorfall dreimal schaue, wie viel Kraft ich aufwende und PC-Komponenten normalerweise austausche, bevor ich am Garantieende angelangt bin.
Von "höherer Gewalt" (Blitzschlag, gemeine Haustiere, Sturmflut, etc.) blieb ich bis dato verschont (toi, toi, toi).


----------



## DaXXes (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Hardware für HWBot geschrottet*

Ein Malheur ist mir auch mal passiert, dabei ging ein AS-Rock Mainboard für Sockel AM2+ zu Bruch.
Wollte damals die CPU übertakten und dafür zunächst einen leistungsfähigeren Kühler einbauen. Dabei rutschte mir der CPU-Kühler aus der Hand und knallte auf das Board. Das Projekt war damit beendet und der Athlon 64 6000+ in meinem Avatar wurde außer Dienst gestellt.
Das war auch der Grund für den Neukauf des Systems, das ich immer noch habe.


----------

